# Brand New Nissan GTR 35 with paint defects over two and a half days !



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

One of my regular clients who imports Japanese cars has also imported a Brand new Nissan GTR 35 in Jet Black !

This is the only GTR 35 in Australia! Nissan Australia will start importing them next year so my client decided to have it here sooner !

So far it's really stirred things up people stop by the showroom to take a look at it there are twenty two clients on my clients list who are interested in the car and one in particular wanted to put a $ 4.000 deposit to secure it !

Most of these guys own Porsche, Ferrari, Lamborghini, Maserati etc.....
but would like to have another super car like the GTR 35

Anyway on with the paint correction ! This paint reminds me of the very soft paint that Porsche used to have ! When i first inspected the paint i thought this can't be a new car the state of the paint was appalling !

I decided to give the Flex XC 3401 VRG a run , initially i wanted to use my rotary but then i decided to use the flex instead !

Most of the car was corrected with the Lake Country Orange CCS Pads 6.5"
and LC White CCS 6.5" pads, i decided to try PO 106 FF since my client told me that i will be back to repolish the whole car again in three months time that's why i didn't want to remove to much clear !

And since this car will be used for road tests you can imagine how it will look in three months time ! I briefly Shaw this car take off it was brutal !

Forget about the other It's this one in definitely in the super car league !
Edmonds in the States went to Japan to test it's full potential 3.3 seconds in launch mode and 500 NM of torque they say it's the quickest production car that has come out of the Nissan Stable !

Quicker than a Dodge Viper, quicker than a Porsche Turbo, and also quicker than a Corvette C6. Pity i couldn't go for a spin  :car:

Here a some pics enjoy !

Before










After note metal halide light in background 









50/50 in progress !










Before










After




































































































Before









After

















































































Polishing machines used










And final shot










Any way, a very rewarding experience even though the paint was not easy to polish !
















Thank you for reading , Regards Mario


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

WHAT A CAR 

and what a job !!! top work there matey :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## wezjones (Sep 16, 2007)

what great work there,


----------



## JayCupra (Feb 28, 2008)

What stunning car :argie: And great work on the paint too! 

Loving the rest of the cars in the garage aswell!


----------



## ClearCoatChrist (Mar 23, 2008)

Now it looks new too! Great job, thanks for sharing!


----------



## PhatPhil (Feb 1, 2007)

Stunning stunning car. What a mess to begin with. Great turnaround :thumb:


----------



## honda-r (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice car, get some proper pictures mate, lol.


----------



## Tyrrell (Jan 29, 2007)

awesome car !!! 

How the hell did the paint get in that state ????? transportation ?? it was terrible !! You sorted it right out mate, well done!


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

To be swirled like that it must have been prep'd by a blind man and a bucket of sand... dreadful. :doublesho

Looks like a new car again now though, and a stunning one too. :thumb:

Did you sit in it making brrrrm brrrrrm noises whilst sawing at the wheel? :driver: 

Seriously nice work, and a nice pair of polishing tools to :buffer:


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Great work on 'THE' performance car of the moment.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

wow - Mario, supecar and super work 

thats so fast and the paint is so soft, it marrs the paint by itself under full acceleration :lol:


----------



## M3_GT (Apr 27, 2008)

Wow a brand new GT-R, it's a dream car mate.


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

What an awesome car.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Very nice correction work, brought the car up a real treat  Lovely finish.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

honda-r said:


> Nice car, get some proper pictures mate, lol.


What i need is a proper SLR Camera !


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2008)

Excellent work - looks stunning. It's ggod to know those defects can be corrected with a light polish as mine will be arriving in 2019


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

V8burble said:


> To be swirled like that it must have been prepared by a blind man and a bucket of sand... dreadful. :doubleshot
> 
> Looks like a new car again now though, and a stunning one too. :thumb:
> 
> ...


Who knows , the car was sitting at the docks in Japan for three months before it was shipped to Australia . This Nissan GTR 35 Paint is probably the softest that Nissan has produced it will definitely be a nightmare for all owners to up keep ! I told my client every Black GTR he sells to include my 
business card because i know how bad they will get 

The bloody transport companies really know how to stuff up cars !

At least it gives me repeat business

Regards Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> wow - Mario, supecar and super work
> 
> thats so fast and the paint is so soft, it marrs the paint by itself under full acceleration :lol:


Damon and just looking at it :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Pbhi said:


> Excellent work - looks stunning. It's good to know those defects can be corrected with a light polish as mine will be arriving in 2019


You'll need to wrap it up in cotton wool this thing scratchs:doublesho so easily :wall:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> Very nice correction work, brought the car up a real treat  Lovely finish.


Thanks Dave , and i still wasn't 100% happy with the finish, i kid you not it scratches so easily that you have to be very careful how much pressure you put
on the paint whilst buffing off the wax or sealant !

I did however get it to 98% better than when i started with it

Black has got to be the worse colour especially this jet black one that i did:wall:
Big challenge !:thumb:

It's not like the super hard German paints !:buffer:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

JayCupra said:


> What stunning car :argie: And great work on the paint too!
> 
> Loving the rest of the cars in the garage aswell!


Wish it would be in my garage :argie::car:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

JayCupra said:


> What stunning car :argie: And great work on the paint too!
> 
> Loving the rest of the cars in the garage aswell!


Wish it would be my garage :argie::car:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Hey Mario!
A strange looking car thats for sure but your work is excellent and looks a nice place to work too
Best wishes
Tim


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice work and what a car


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Am I the only one who spotted the continuity errors?
Just as well you don't work for a TV production company, or you'd be harangued for having two different coloured shirts in the same set. 

Only messing - brilliant job EG, but I disagree that black is the colour, white has to be the one.


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Ouch! that was in poor condition!!

Amazing turn around, stunning motor.


----------



## jake_b (Jan 9, 2008)

wow! my dream car.. nice detail there.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice work mario:thumb:


----------



## Tacklebury (Feb 27, 2008)

For a new car that paint did look a little poor! 

Funnily the engine produces the same amount of torque as my 3.0l Diesel Beemer!! Shame i don't have the same amount of Bhp!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Envy Valeting said:


> Hey Mario!
> A strange looking car that's for sure but your work is excellent and looks a nice place to work too
> Best wishes
> Tim


Thanks Tim,

It is quite a nice place to work plus the tiles are cleaned every day so you are working in a clean environment !

Tim i like you website !

Regards Mario:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks to all you Guys for watching ! Regards Mario:thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

james b said:


> Nice work and what a car


Thanks Buddy !:thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

PJS said:


> Am I the only one who spotted the continuity errors?
> Just as well you don't work for a TV production company, or you'd be harangued for having two different coloured shirts in the same set.
> 
> Only messing - brilliant job EG, but I disagree that black is the colour, white has to be the one.


Have you ever heard of the phrase : a change is as good as a holiday !
Well, i have one every day ! :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

butler2.8i said:


> Nice work mario:thumb:


Thanks Buddy !:thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

What a great looking car :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Thank you ! Hopefully to get some outside shots !  Regards Mario


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

sweet..... i want 1!


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Eurogloss said:


> Have you ever heard of the phrase : a change is as good as a holiday !
> Well, i have one every day ! :lol::lol::lol::lol:


Yes, but then there's "change for change sake" as well. 
Not forgetting "Open your arms to change, but don't let go of your values."
And many more.......all for the low, low, introductory price of $49.95 only from http://www.great-quotes.com/cgi-bin...ame=&Quote=&keyword=&Movie=&movie_year=&Movie

:lol:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

PJS said:


> Yes, but then there's "change for change sake" as well.
> Not forgetting "Open your arms to change, but don't let go of your values."
> And many more.......all for the low, low, introductory price of $49.95 only from http://www.great-quotes.com/cgi-bin...ame=&Quote=&keyword=&Movie=&movie_year=&Movie
> 
> :lol:


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

butler2.8i said:


> Nice work mario:thumb:


Thanks Buddy !:thumb:


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Awesome car and soooo would love to have one but I am not slightly supprised by the condition of the paint, specially as its been an import. If it came from a main dealer like that I would be asking for it to be sorted but due to it being stood for 3 months in god know what conditions i'm not supprised.

My 350z in black will also mark WAY too easily and it looks like they have continued to use really thin paint on this one.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

awesome, thanks for the vid links too, not seen them L


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

ianFRST said:


> awesome, thanks for the vid links too, not seen them L


You are welcome !:thumb: Regards Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Rob_Quads said:


> Awesome car and so would love to have one but I am not slightly surprised by the condition of the paint, specially as its been an import. If it came from a main dealer like that I would be asking for it to be sorted but due to it being stood for 3 months in god know what conditions I'm not surprised.
> 
> My 350z in black will also mark WAY too easily and it looks like they have continued to use really thin paint on this one.


Apparently Nissan has developed a scratch resistant paint that heals itself !
And they will be using it on the 2009 GTR ! Unlike Nano Ceramic Particle Clear Coat paints , Nissan's one will heal itself after a very bad scratch !

I am curios to see if that is true or bull ! Regards Mario


----------



## chrissy (May 2, 2008)

excellent wanna go do my car now but gotta go to work :-(


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Chrissy said:


> excellent wanna go do my car now but gotta go to work :-(


Ah well ! Next Time !:buffer: Regards Mario


----------



## pany (May 12, 2007)

great write up, superb job and thanks for showing me the new 35!


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Eurogloss said:


> Apparently Nissan has developed a scratch resistant paint that heals itself !
> And they will be using it on the 2009 GTR ! Unlike Nano Ceramic Particle Clear Coat paints , Nissan's one will heal itself after a very bad scratch !
> 
> I am curios to see if that is true or bull ! Regards Mario


Being trialled by Nissan, but it's PPG who've devised it - the same company who designed Ceramiclear at the request of Mercedes Benz.
They're also working on UV cured coatings - which is obviously in direct relation to rising energy costs for traditional oven baking.
No doubt other manufacturers such as DuPont, Standox, ICI, are all developing new coatings in a similar vein.


----------



## hus55 (Apr 23, 2008)

hi mario,looks very very nice considering i am only into nissan patrols!!

great results as usual. one question though, why did you use menz ff and not 106fa?

sorry to ask, but i have the 106fa for my obsidian black clk.

cheers.


----------



## br3n (Jul 16, 2007)

drool!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

hus55 said:


> hi mario,looks very very nice considering i am only into Nissan patrols!!
> 
> great results as usual. one question though, why did you use menz ff and not 106fa?
> 
> ...


Thanks !

Mate , 106fa is not available in Australia ! I think i will import it from the USA !
I Shaw it on detailers domain website if I'm not mistaken !

Regards Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

PJS said:


> Being trialled by Nissan, but it's PPG who've devised it - the same company who designed Ceramiclear at the request of Mercedes Benz.
> They're also working on UV cured coatings - which is obviously in direct relation to rising energy costs for traditional oven baking.
> No doubt other manufacturers such as DuPont, Standox, ICI, are all developing new coatings in a similar vein.


Thanks for the info ! I heard that they will be developeing diamond clustered Clear Coat similar to Ceramiclear !

Regards Mario:thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

pany said:


> great write up, superb job and thanks for showing me the new 35!


You are very welcome Buddy !:thumb:

Regards Mario


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Eurogloss said:


> Thanks for the info ! I heard that they will be developeing diamond clustered Clear Coat similar to Ceramiclear !
> 
> Regards Mario:thumb:


Think I messed up a wee bit - don't know if Ceramiclear was at MB's request, Menzerna certainly was. I imagine PPG were developing it, and like Nissan, approached various manufacturers offering them the chance to be the first one with it - creating an additional USP for them.
I believe MB had an exclusivity period, before others could gain access to it.
Whether they paid a premium or normal price as part of the contract, I've no idea, but I'm sure some financial incentive was in place initially, if not still.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

fantastic car and lovely job:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

scott. said:


> fantastic car and lovely job:thumb::thumb:


Thanks Buddy :thumb:

Regards Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

PJS said:


> Think I messed up a wee bit - don't know if Ceramiclear was at Mbs request, Menzerna certainly was. I imagine PPG were developing it, and like Nissan, approached various manufacturers offering them the chance to be the first one with it - creating an additional USP for them.
> I believe MB had an exclusivity period, before others could gain access to it.
> Whether they paid a premium or normal price as part of the contract, I've no idea, but I'm sure some financial incentive was in place initially, if not still.


I believe Basf ( Glasurit ) were the first ones to develop Nano Ceramic Scratch Resistant Clears for MB ! They have a technology on the pipeline that dark coloured paints will be able to stay cool and be UV free !

Some very interesting technology coming our way stay tuned !

Regards Mario


----------



## RB320~067 (Apr 7, 2008)

top job that:thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

RB320~067 said:


> top job that:thumb:


Thanks Buddy !:thumb:

Regards Mario


----------

